# Change of trade number 291 to 00120



## OLD F of S (8 Aug 2005)

The change of numbers will sure get confusing for us oltimers, it will be hard to refer to them as 00120 ers. 



                           Regards OLD F of S


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Aug 2005)

I know 215 changed as well....It's not just the old-timers that'll be hard for....when did they process these changes?


----------



## luck881 (8 Aug 2005)

Sig Op 00329-001 according to my MPRR.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Aug 2005)

Apparently this has been going on for some time...if you want more info, you can get it on the DIN here:

http://dcds.mil.ca/exec/gms/perssvcs/pages/mosid_e.asp   and http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/mosart/engraph/FAQs_e.asp?cat=5 and the babblefish translation Excel spreadsheet at http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dmhrr/engraph/home_e.asp

Apparently we all start off life with a few zeroes...00###...   ???

Read the FAQs, they're good for a chuckle.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## 291er (8 Aug 2005)

Damn you MOSART.....I'm still not changing my army.ca name.....we'll always be 291ers Old F of S....it rolls off the tongue a lot easier than 000120'er eh......


----------



## Radop (23 Aug 2005)

Luck881 said:
			
		

> Sig Op 00329-001 according to my MPRR.



Thats because your extra special Luck881.


----------



## McG (23 Aug 2005)

Also look here:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26340.0.html


----------

